# Uryen's journey



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everybody,

As I stated in my presentation, I open a log to share my journey with you with the objective to improve and gain knowledge so feel free to comment if you think that I do something wrong or something could be improved.

I will put a short presentation, my current numbers, my objectives, my diet and finaly my training (I will also try to put some picture if you think that might be helpfull)

*Who am I : *

A male dude of 31 years old who started lifting 4 years ago to fight back anorexia and severe depression.

Finaly manage to go out and went from 41kg to 69 kg currently.

So here we are : 31y/o male of 170cm (5'7) and 69kg (152lbs) at roughly 13% bf

*Current strength : *

You will not find some crazy numbers out there, I'm still a noob with the following numbers :

- Squat : 140kg (low bar) and 130kg (high bar) and 100kg (front squat)

- Deadlift : 175kg

- BP : 110kg

- OHP : 62.5kg (strict) 70kg (push press)

- pull up : 12 (strict form so no kipping, no bouncing, dead hang and chin past the bar)

*Objectives : *

Would love to reach an intermediary level so 1 plate OHP, 2 plates BP, 3 plates squat and 4 plates deadlift for 4-10 reps (I already got partially for OHP and BP as I can do 3-4 reps for the squat and dead those are my 1RM currently).

From a physique point of view, I would love to go from 69kg at 13% bf to 72-73kg at 12-13%bf so a 3kg gain of muscle mass in the year if I manage to get to 4kg would be more than happy but since I suffer from low test due to past anorexia (basically in the last blood test I was at the low level of a 50y/o man) I doubt this will be possible but anyway that is just a guess and we will work as hard as we can and see where we are going 

*Diet : *

The macro are put in the following order : carbs/prot/fat/kcal

Make a little difference between on and off day for an average daily kcal of 2600

*Day On (4 days a week): 340/200/70/2800 *

Meal 1 (42/41/30/600) : 60g oat meal / 4 whole eggs + 2 eggs white / 2 fish oil caps

Meal 2 (57/40/14/515) : 200g sweet potatoes / 250g green veggies (mainly broccoly) / 130g chicken or turkey / 10g olive oil

Meal 3 (35/25/2/240) : 40 buckweat oat / 30 casein

Meal 4 - pre training solid meal (82/40/14/625) : 70g white rice / 250g green veggies (mainly broccoly) / 130g chicken or turkey / 10g olive oil / banana

Meal 5 - intra training (50/15/0) : 50g dextrose / 15g BCAA

Meal 6 - post training (80/40/10) : 100g rice / 130 low fat beef / 2 capsule of fish oil

*Day Off (3 days a week): 250/190/75/2450*

Meal 1 (42/41/30/600) : 60g oat meal / 4 whole eggs + 2 eggs white / 2 fish oil caps

Meal 2 (57/40/14/515) : 200g sweet potatoes / 250g green veggies (mainly broccoly) / 130g chicken or turkey / 10g olive oil

Meal 3 (35/25/2/240) : 40 buckweat oat / 30 casein

Meal 4 (62/40/14/550) : 70g white rice / 250g green veggies (mainly broccoly) / 130g chicken or turkey / 10g olive oil

Meal 5 (50/40/15/515) : 100g sweet potatoes / 250g green veggies (mainly broccoly) / 130g chicken or turkey / 5g olive oil/banana

*Training : *

I do an upper/lower split and push/lower with some back and biceps in the lower.

I'm stronger in the pull than the push so I feel that I can transform the upper day in a push day and put a bit of pull in the lower workout furthermore since it is a deadlift day, it is already focus on the back as well.

I sometimes do an upper(tuesday)/lower(wednesday) then Legs(friday)/Push(saturday)/Pull(sunday) split but I don't do it longer than 3 month because it drains a lot of energy and I can sustain it year around at the moment due to my work (10-12 hours each day)

*Tuesday - OHP focus :*

- OHP : 5*5

- Pull-up : 5*max

- BP : 4*6-8

- Rowing yates : 4*6-8

- Dips : 4*8-12 superset with Barbell Curl : 4*8-12

*Thursday - squat focus :*

- Squat : 5-5

- Deficit (2 inches) stiff leg deadlift : 4*6-8

Hack Squat : 4*8-12 or leg press : 4*8-12

- Leg extension : 4*10-15 superset with leg curl 4*-10-15

- standing calves on a machine : 3*20

*Saturday - push and BP focus :*

- BP : 5*5

- IBP : 4*6-8

- Behind the neck press : 4*8-12 or arnold press : 4*8-12

- lateral raise : 4*10-15

- Triceps pushdown : 4*10-15 superset with face pull : 4*10-15

*Sunday - Deadlift focus :*

Deadlift : 5*5

Front squat : 4*6-8

Weighted Chin up : 4*6-8

Barbell curl : 4*8-12

Hammer curl : 4*10-15


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey guys,

Globaly it was a good week for me with some good numbers hit at the gym.

Here are the training of the week :

*Tuesday 08.08.2017 : *

Pull-up : 4*8 + 2*6

OHP : 10*30 / 10*40 (warm up) +2*7*55 / 6*55 / 2*5*55 (I usually do 5*5 but I'm stuck at 57.5 for 3 weeks so I decided to try to hit 8-10 at 55 then go back on 5*5 at 57.5, dunno if it is a good idea ?)

Rowing : 4*10*100 kg

paused BP : 4*8*70kg

Barbell curl : 4*10*35kg // (superset) triceps extension : 4*15*45kg

*Thursday 10.08.2017 :*

Squat : 5*5*122.5kg

Deficit (4 inches) stiff leg deadlift : 4*8*110kg

Leg Press : 4*10*240kg

Leg extension : 4*15*65kg // Leg Curl : 4*15*55kg

Standing calves machine : 3*20*80kg

*Saturday 12.08.2017 :*

BP : 12*80 / 3*5*97.5 (PR) / 2*5*90 (I was almost at failure on the last set at 97.5 so I back off to 90kg and will try to hit the 5*5 next week)

Incline dumbell BP : 4*8*32kg

Behind the neck press : 4*10*40kg

Lateral raise : 4*15*8kg

Lying triceps extension : 4*10*35kg

Triceps extension : 4*15*45kg

*Sunday 13.08.2017 :*

Deadlift : 3*5*152.5kg (I hit 6*120 and 3*140 with hook grip as warm up which is pretty nice as my grip is very poor and let's be honest I want to be able to pull some good number on dead without belt and hook grip cause man, that's badass haha )

Deficit deadlift (4inches) : 4*5*125kg

Front Squat : 4*8*80kg

Weighted chin up : 3*5*bw+20kg / 4*bw+20kg / 5*bw+18kg

Barbell curl : 4*10*35

Hammer curl : 4*20*10

As I said, even if it is not crazy numbers I'm quite happy since there is a bit of a progression and overall a good tendency to improvement.

Looking forward for this week to improve the numbers of this week.

Thanks for reading and take care


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Training 15.08.2017 (upper with shoulders strength focus) :*

- Pull-up : 5*8*bw

- OHP : 3*5*57.5 (PR) + 3*5*55 + 10*50

- Paused BP : 4*10*70

- Rowing : 4*10*100

- Barbell Curl : 4*10*35 // Skullcrusher : 4*15*35

- Abs : 2 cycle of 5 min

Overall good training and happy with the small progression on OHP, will try to complete the 5*5 next week.

Weight remains the same at 69kg at the moment for 2650 kcal on average, I'm gonna wait the end of the month and if the scale does not go up a bit I will try to push it to 2700kcal.

Have a nice day guys


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't stress about low testosterone, just because the range goes to 30 odd lots of us have lower figures younger, at 35 mine was 10.something... your test isn't that low as the population goes buddy!

your lifts are strong, not amateurish, compare them to your body weight, not everyone else, your at 2x bw squat, 2.5x deadlift and over 1.5xbw bench press, that's damn good and better than 95% of this forum I'd think and we aren't general public!

nice going!id up cals a tad more and you'll see better progress with strength training as I feel your cals are restricting your lifting and progress more than your body if you follow, only 100 cals extra here and there, I don't get the whole restricted cals on off lifting days as that's when you grow, I'd just leave all days the same as your lifting days, that would make an extra 150 cals a day over a week roughly and allow you to grow more... don't forget you grow on your off days and that's when your restricting cals only by a little but you are!

3kg would turn into six lean kg and drop some bodyfat percentage aswell with a few extra cals, I'm not saying drop 5000 but I'd up it and suspect you'll see benefits!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Don't stress about low testosterone, just because the range goes to 30 odd lots of us have lower figures younger, at 35 mine was 10.something... your test isn't that low as the population goes buddy!
> 
> your lifts are strong, not amateurish, compare them to your body weight, not everyone else, your at 2x bw squat, 2.5x deadlift and over 1.5xbw bench press, that's damn good and better than 95% of this forum I'd think and we aren't general public!
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for your kind word and your incentive man.

I do my best to improve and work on low rep and strength as I read that it is the best way to progress when you are natural especially.

I also take a good note of your advice on upping those kcal, I will do it slowly on non lifting days to match the kcal of the lifting days. It the remaining of my former anorexia, I always fear the fat and to eat too much and generaly when I try to lean bulk it is very very slow cause as soon as I do a bit of water retention and get a bit of fat, I start to panic and cut out calories. I lost an entire year, three years ago, due to "panic attack" when I was bulking at around 52kg. I did a s**t ton of cardio and did not make any progress that year :'( I will try to not do the same mistakes and build up those calories and physique.

Thanks for the advice and the head up man, take care


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all, here is my training of yesterday 

*Thursday 17.08.2017 :*

Squat : 5*5*125kg (+2.5kg) + 10*100 high bar paused squat

Deficit (5 inches) snatch grip stiff leg deadlift : 4*8*110kg

Hack Squat : 3*12*60kg

Leg extension : 3*15*65kg // Leg Curl : 3*12*60kg (+5kg)

Standing calves machine : 3*20*80kg

I did progress on squat, Dead remains the same cause I incorporated the snatch grip so it is an improvement since the movement is harder, I will up the weight next week, there is no hurry, I prefer slow but steady progress anyway.

As far as it goes for the diet, I up by 150kcal the calories on off day for the moment and will see where I go from there.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Training of this morning 

*Saturday 19.08.2017 :*

BP : 5*97.5kg / 5*100kg (PR) / 4*100kg / 2*4*97.5kg / 12*80

IBP : 2*8*70 / 2*6*70

Standing BTN Press : 10/9/8/8/8*40kg

lateral raise : 4*15*8kg

Lying triceps extension : 4*8*40kg

triceps pushdown with rope : 4*15*40kg

abs circuit

Well plan was to complete 5*5*97.5 and should have stick to it lol, I was feeling good and decice to test 5 reps at 100kg but my ego writted a check that my body could not cash hahaha I get the first set but miserably fail at 4 reps for the next 3 sets.

Moral of the story that I already know :'( leave the ego at the door.

Nevertheless was a good workout overall so hey let's get those 5*5*97.5 next week and soon enough the 100kg will come (I know it is not much but for me it will be a good milestone) :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

You seem to train harder than most of the steroid users on here mate keep up the hard work and good luck


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

^+1


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the incentive @Jakemaguire and @Sasnak really appreciate it guys,I'm doing my best to build a decent physique 

*Training 20.08.2017 :*

Deadlift : 5/4/4 * 155kg + 3*160kg (last rep was bad though  )

Front squat : 3*8*82.5 + High bar squat : 2*10*102.5

weighted chin up : 4*5*bw+20 / 4*bw+20

Snatch grip upright row : 4*8*40

barbell curl : 4*10*35

larry scot : 4*13*30

hammer curl : 4*20*12

next week I got the 3*5*155kg deadlift for sure :cool2:


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

41kg thats insane, good on you though for soldiering on.

Them lifts are good at your current bodyweight.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

@Mully : thanks a lot mate and yeah at 41kg you just have energy for work and that's all, worst was when I became ill, I fall down to 36kg but at this stage I had to spend 3 month in the hospital with catheter to fuel you and so on, sad days to remember :'(

I did not train on tuesday cause I was a little ill from sunday, there is always that dilemma between don't be a bitch and train or take a day off or two to not waste a workout. I decide the second will be better so I go back as soon as I came back from home and I guess that was a good call.

*Wednesday 23.08.2017 : *

Pull-up : 9/4*8/2*6

OHP : 10*30 / 10*40 (warm up) + 4*60 / 5*5*57.5 (needed to try the 60kg to see if I manage to get it)

paused BP : 4*10*72.5kg

Rowing : 2*10*100 kg (hook grip) / 2*10*105kg (with straps)

Barbell curl : 4*10*35kg // (superset) triceps extension : 4*15*45kg

Overall good workout with a PR on the 5*5*57.5kg on OHP 

Next workout I will try to get the first set at 60 then the 4 other at 57.5 to progressively swith to 5*5*60kg ^^

I up the kcal at 2700kcal on average par day cause I'm not gaining weight for the moment and I remain pretty lean, abs are quite visible. I will try to post a pic if I overcome shyness


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Subbed


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks mate, really appreciate the support and don't hesitate to critic my training or diet, there are always room for improvements so I am really open to suggestion and critics


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Thursday 24.08.2017 :*

Squat : 10*100 / 5*115 / 5*120 (warm up) 5*5*127.5kg (+2.5kg)

Deficit (3 inches) snatch grip stiff leg deadlift : 4*8*115kg (+5kg)

Leg press : 4*8*200kg

Leg extension : 3*15*65kg // Leg Curl : 3*12*60kg

Standing calves machine : 3*20*80kg

abs : circuit of 8 min

Good workout overall, the last 2 reps of the last set of squat was an hell of a grind but we get it, wanted to do 1 or 2 back of set with high bar but I was too drained.

The road to a 3 plates squat for 5 reps still on, next week we aim for 5*5*130 let's do it guys


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Uryens said:


> I did not train on tuesday cause I was a little ill from sunday, there is always that dilemma between don't be a bitch and train or take a day off or two to not waste a workout. I decide the second will be better so I go back as soon as I came back from home and I guess that was a good call.


 I never train if I'm ill. Just don't see the point, your body can only cope with so much so if your sick why give it more stress. Better to get yourself recovered and then have a proper workout.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well I would not haved lived this week-end it would have been the same ...

Training were sh... and I did not even match my lift of the last week end :icon_frown:

Don't even have the spirit to write them down at it will depressed me more.

Anyway, we got to live another day to try to improve ...

Hope your week-end was better than mine gentlemen and wish you well for the week to come


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well new week and time to going back to the grind and try to improve those lift.

*Training 29.08.2017 : *

Pull-up : 10/9/3*8/2*6

OHP : 10*40 / 10*50 (warm up) + 3*5*60kg (PR) / 3*3*60

BP : 2*8*80 / 10/9/8*72.5kg (paused for the sets at 72.5kg)

Rowing : 4*10*105kg

Barbell curl : 4*12*35kg // (superset) triceps extension : 4*15*45kg

Well finaly got that 5 reps at 60kg on the OHP, this is not much but I will take it since it is a milestone that I wanted to achieve moreover at 68.5kg, I had a theoretical 1 rep at bw on the OHP and I have read that this is considered to be a decent level, I mean you know that you kind of enter in a bigger garden 

At least, it push away the bad thoughts for a while which is nice so I take it anyday ^^

Have a nice day gentlemen


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Thursday 31.08.2017 :*

Squat : 3*5*130kg (low bar) + 3*10*100kg (high bar)

Deficit (4 inches) stiff leg deadlift : 4*8*120kg

Leg extension : 4*15*55kg // Leg Curl : 4*12*40kg (men they put new machine for leg curl and it is way harder, had to lower the weight lol)

Standing calves machine : 3*20*80kg

Well I'm happy with the 3*5*130kg on squat, I did the little bitch and stop at 3 sets since the last rep of the last set was an hell of 10s grind to up the weight. I will therefore not up the weight next week and try to complete the 5*5.

If I manage to get +10kg I will finally be able to squat 3 plates and double bodyweight for reps and not just as my 1rm ^^ hopefully I can catch that before Christmas.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all,

not a bad week end, I managed to bench 5*4*100 on saturday and sunday I did 3*5*155 and 3*160 on deadlift.

Gain a little weight and I'm at 69 kilos

have a nice week all


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

subbed.

Dont downplay yourself - those numbers arent noob numbers. Most of your average gym goers never break 100kg bench press for example.

keep it up!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> subbed.
> 
> Dont downplay yourself - those numbers arent noob numbers. Most of your average gym goers never break 100kg bench press for example.
> 
> keep it up!


 Thank you very much for the incentive, used to see so much monster that a 100kg bench feels like it should be a warm up ^^' Hopefully I delete my insta account cause I was at a point where it was more depressing than motivating lol

For what it's worth, I put 2 video of my squat down below, feel free to comment and give me advice (depth especially, I think it is decent but maybe I should try to go lower, I don't know)

- high bar at 100kg (back off set) :






- low bar at 130kg (working set) :


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Uryens said:


> For what it's worth, I put 2 video of my squat down below, feel free to comment and give me advice (depth especially, I think it is decent but maybe I should try to go lower, I don't know)
> 
> - high bar at 100kg (back off set) :
> 
> ...


 Both high and low bar looked solid to me. Of course you realise, that the glutes/hips/lower back muscles are engaged/activated more so with the low bar than the high, where more quads are at play there with the high, and even more still if you bring in the front squat. I'm not suggesting you do that, just pointing out how different form of squats emphasise more of the same muscles within the chain, based on which form you choose to perform.

I'm really impressed with the way you've approached the bar; with the way you set yourself prior to your descent as one single solid unit, and very impressed with how you managed to maintain the bar at its most powerful center of gravity path.

Your depth is fine.

If you force me to say something remotely negative (and this is up for debate as it's a matter of preference over whether something is right or wrong here), and here I'm referring to your pause at your last and final 8th rep with the 100kg. Why do I hold this preference?

As you read what I write on UK-M, and emphasise a hell of a lot, you'd know that for me, prevention of injury comes as part and parcel of any resistance program. So why do I say no to the pause at the final rep (irrespective of its number by the way, as it could have been rep number 3 or 5 as being the last rep), and my reason is muscle fatigue.

Once muscle fatigue sets in (and it most certainly does set in as the reps progress forward), your form would begin to falter more and more, and more so if the reps were above 3. So pausing at your final 8th rep as you did in the video clip, may have been fine for now, since your strength is in a position to overcome any deviation based on a slight lack of form. In other words, in a nano second time span, your strength ability (with the 100kg) would see to it that you'd come out of the hole (the paused position) unscathed.

So why am I writing a novel about it then? Simple..., because I'd hate to see you develop this into a habit, where it'll come and bite you in the ass when you're least expecting it. So it's all about weighing the benefit to risk ratio. If you think it's worth it, and you truly believe (for whatever reason) that you need to pause in the hole for few second prior to blasting up , then in that case I've got a better way for you to do it, in a safer manner, with more returns for your effort.

This way is to be found in the safety rack, where you would initiate your squat from its concentric phase when your quads are in a very powerful/stretched position (in the hole). So what is the difference here compared with doing it your way (on the last rep)? The difference here is that this is all you'd be doing from start to finish for only coupe of reps, where you only ascend to the parallel position before you descend into the hole yet again for one more rep of pausing.

It's all in the attitude, where here, we've eliminated the muscle fatigue element altogether and instead, thrown full focus onto getting super strong blasting out of the hole in a solid, confident, and in a manner that has you in full control of the situation. No room for injuries here, and that's why it's my preference.

All power to you Champ.

Fadi.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

@Fadi65 Fadi thank you so much for this very detailed review of my squat form. I'm glad to know that my form is ok and that I can pursue in that way.

As far as it goes for front squat, I try to incorporate them slowly in my routine, I still lack a bit of mobility to do them correctly (my upper back is rounding a bit) but I'm working on that (4-5 days of stretching for 30 min).

Concerning the paused rep, I always fear to lack the strength to complete the 10th rep if I do them at the beginning so I often do them at the end depending on how much left I got in the tank. Nevertheless I totaly understand your point and it makes a lot of sense. I will do it as you suggest from now on 

Again, thank you a lot for this review, can't find the word and really meant a lot for me that you take some of your time to do that and share your knowledge on this forum as well.

Wish you all the best.

Kind regards.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Good lifts mate especially for your weight.

I don't train for strength myself, think you will switch your focus at some point to more volume for size or solely working on increasing the big lifts?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Uryens said:


> @Fadi65 Fadi thank you so much for this very detailed review of my squat form. I'm glad to know that my form is ok and that I can pursue in that way.


 My pleasure Sir.



Uryens said:


> As far as it goes for front squat, I try to incorporate them slowly in my routine, I still lack a bit of mobility to do them correctly (my upper back is rounding a bit) but I'm working on that (4-5 days of stretching for 30 min).


 When you and I were both very young children, we felt right at home (nearer to our toys) when we were closer to them in the squatting position. We weren't even paying attention to the fact that we held that position for a long time, not only because we were too busy playing with our toys, but more importantly, because this low (very low) squat position felt very natural to us.

What changed?

We grew up, and some of us became victims to our new technologies, where sitting became the order of the day. And nothing (but nothing) kills mobility like immobility!

Front squats (back squats, deadlifts and other beasts) are today's liberators and saviours, in these days where technology has taken over most of our lives.

So reading your statement above, I'd much rather read it as follows: I do not do front squats, therefore I lack bit of mobility, *instead of*, I lack bit of mobility, hence I do not do front squats.

Rounding of your upper back is not due to lack of mobility, but it's due to having a too heavy of a load on the bar too soon. Please decrease the load and increase the repetitions. This will remedy not only the form of a front squat, but the form of *all *movements.

Stretching will help you with flexibility, whilst moving will help you with mobility..., hence its very name.

Here's a video re mobility (I'm not suggesting you need all of it), so please take from it what you need and disregard the rest:






Look after yourself and keep up the good work.

Fadi.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

@Fadi65 : again hardly find the word to thank you Fadi so I will just quote Ms. Turner : "you are simply the best" :thumbup1: and ofc I will include Front Squat at a lighter weight and working mainly on technique first.

*Training 06.09.2017 :*

Pull-up : 10/2*9/2*8/2*6

OHP : 12*40 / 10*50 (warm-up) 4/3*62.5 / 3*5*60

BP : 4*10*75 / 9*75

Pendlay Row : 4*10*70

Barbell curl : 15*30 / 12*35 / 2*8*40 / 12*35 / 15*30

dips : 4*20*bw (not weighted cause I was tired, forget my belt in a corner in my gym and when I went to grab it for doing my dips, someone has stole it :'()

Overall, I was a bit ill for the last 3 days (2 times ill in 2 weeks :'( ) so was not at 100% but train anyway cause feeling better than monday and tuesday. Granting that, I feel it is a decent workout.

Skwaatttt tonight


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Training 07.09.2017 :*

Squat : 3*5*132.5 (PR) + 4*3*132.5 (apply the teaching of Fadi by doing 3 reps rather than 5 since the fatigue went up) + 4*10*100

Deficit stiff leg Dead : 2*8*122.5 + 2*6*122.5

leg extension : 4*15*50

leg curl : 4*15*35

the new leg curl is way harder than the new leg extension machine which explain the difference.

The 4*10*100 was dumb but I'm a bit depressed at the moment and phisycal pain and exhaustion allows me loosen the mental pain and constant pressure so I would rather be exhausted physically than mentally.

Still a little improvement on the 3*5 on squat, will try to complete 5*5 at the same weight next week.

Have a nice day guys


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Training 09.09.2017 :*

BP : 2*5*100 / 2*4*100 / 2*8*90

Incline db press : 10/10/8/8*30

Behind the neck press : 4*10*40

Lateral raise : 4*15*8

dips : 4*20*bw // pull-up : 4*8

*Training 10.09.2017 :*

Deadlift : 12*100 / 10*120 / 6*140 (warm-up with hook grip) then working set : 5/4/3*157.5 + 2*3*160

Squat (high bar) : 5*8*105

Chin-up : 4*5*bw+20 / 4*bw+20

barbell curl: 15*30 / 12*35 / 3*6*40 / 12*35 / 15*30

hammer curl : 4*15*14

Feeling extremely tired due to a cold that last for 15 days, I'm like ok for 2-3 days then some fever for 2-3 days and so on.

Very hard to train and do it on the "mental" and discpline, hope the cold will go away.

That being said, I'm satisfied and confident that one thing goes better I'm will able to do a good 5x5 at 100kg on BP and 3x5 at 160kg on deadlift.

The weight remains the same for the moment at 68-69kg

Here is a picture of myself after the training (I'm not using aas and don't fear legal issue but I'm not confortable with putting my face on internet moreover not the best thing to contemplate so you don't lose that much ^^')


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Really strong for your weight mate, should be happy with those figures in terms of how they relate to BW.

I have subbed so good luck on the rest of your journey. :lol:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Really strong for your weight mate, should be happy with those figures in terms of how they relate to BW.
> 
> I have subbed so good luck on the rest of your journey. :lol:


 Thank you very much, your post and incentive is very much appreciated in those time of great need, I must say.

The past workout were not great as I am struggling with recovery due to some illness, lot of works lately and that the last 3 weeks I have to deal with past demons and poor mood bu twe keep moving forward.

I was not willing to put the two last training session but here we are.

*Training 12.09.2017 :*

- Pull up : 2*10/4*8

- OHP : 4/2*3*62.5kg + 3*5*55kg

- BP : 5*10*75kg

- Rowing : 4*10*110

- Barbell curl : 4*15*30 // (superset) Dips : 4*20*bw

*Training 14.09.2017 :*

Squat : 3*135 / 2*135 / 4*130 / 5*5*120 (had to decrease the weight to 120 so -12.5kg from last week :'( )

Stiff leg deadlift : 4*10*120

leg extension : 4*15*50

leg curl : 4*12*40

Well was feeling really bad yesterday due to the huge counter performance on the squat but I had no choice but to keep moving forward.

I will up the kcal a bit to try to improve the recovery and probably will get a blood work done to see where am I since the last one show very low test and quite huge cortisol (still due to the past anorexia as the body never totaly recover well from it).

thanks for the support all, much appreciated.

Good luck to all and have a nice week-end


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Any time training is good work put in.

Im frustrated as hell not being able to train on health grounds at the moment, I'd settle for the the worst workout compared to nothing :lol:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Little feed back of the work of this week end, bit bored to post full workout so just give the highligt.

Saturday was tough as I was still tired, managed to do 2*5*100kg on BP again then 2*5*97.5 so not awesome but not horrible either.

Sunday was better, long training session cause I was also tired and needed time to really get in but went well overall on the deadlift : 2*5*157.5 then 4*160 (almost got the fifth) then 3*165 and 2*170 which is an all time PR for me as I never got 2 reps at 170. So I'm overall happy with that.

I did High bar squat as assistance : 5*8*110 and had good feeling about the movement.

I was clearly in a mild depressing state for the past 3 weeks alongside with constant illness so the gym was kind of hard. Feel little better since my best buddy is back and we can hang out and workout a bit together, nothing like friends and weight to feel better.

Hope the constant illness and fever is past and that we can fully go back on the war path.

Wish you all a good week, stay safe and push well guys


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Training 19.09.2017 :*

Pull-up : 11/10/2*9/2*8 + 6*bw+12kg

OHP : 10*40 + 10*50 (warm up) + 5/3*4/2*3*60 + 1*68 (one rep at BW)

BP : 4*10*75 + 7*85

Rowing yates : 4*8*110

Barbell Curl : 4*8*35 (no more energy  ) // triceps pushdown : 4*20*25

Overall happy with the little progression on pull-up and the one rep at BW on the OHP.

Still a lot to improve but I feel like I'm heading in the right direction. Idealy want to push myself hard for at least 1 year and until then I will think about taking PEDs and read more about them.

Have a nice day guys


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys, it was skwatt day yesterday, not totaly goes as I wanted to but hey was a good session overall

*Training 21.09.2017 :*

Squat : 3*5*132.5 / 2*3*135 / 3*12*100

Deficit (3 inches/7 cm) Stiff leg deadlift : 3*8*120 / 6*130

Leg press : 4*12*200

leg curl : 4*12*35

Squat are quite hard to up at the moment, so added leg press and some back off set, goal is to hit 3*5*140 before next year, I believe that is a realistic goal if I work hard enough. We will see.

Don't hesitate to give advice or critic routine if you think that might help me progress better 

Wish you a good day guys


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

Quick recap of the week-end's training that went quite ok.

*Training 23.09.2017 :*

- BP : 15*80 (warm-up PR) + 6*100 (PR) / 2*5*100 / 2*3*105 (PR)

- Incline Db BP : 4*10*30

- Arnold Press : 4*10*22

- lateral raise : 4*12*10

- Weighted dips : 4*8*30

- triceps pressdown : 4*15*30

*Training 24.09.2017 :*

- Deadlift : 12*100 / 10*120 / 6*140 (warm-up with hook grip) + 2*5*160(PR) + 3*165 + 2*165

- Squat : 4*9*110 + 4*120

- Weighted chin-up : 4*5*bw+20 + 4*bw+20

- barbell curl : 4*10*35 (no more energy for the biceps  )

- hammer curl : 4*20*10

I would have like a little bit more on my deadlift day but 5 reps at 160 is still a PR so I take it even if I would have like to get a third set of 5 at 160 but will get that next week.

On the other hand, even if it is modest, I'm quite happy with the BP, not long ago 105 was my max and I did it for 3 reps (and the first set went quite well), this is 3 reps at 1.5 times my bw so I'm happy.

Gonna live another week to improve all of that, one day gonna achieve a good body  I'm sure of it, will not be the best body as my genetic and past medical condition f**ked me up but hell I'm gonna keep putting the hard work day in and day out 

Wish you a very good week guys and as always, don't hesitate to comment in order to critic the workout and provide things that I can improve.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like it's going well mate. I was very happy when I finally broke 100kg bench for reps, just a nice milestone to hit :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@Uryens well done on your pb mate.
You look extremely lean in the photo too. Do you do any direct core work or do you let your big lifts do that for you out of curiosity?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Looks like it's going well mate. I was very happy when I finally broke 100kg bench for reps, just a nice milestone to hit :thumbup1:


 Yeah, there are some little milestones like deadlifting 4 or 5 plates, squatting 3 and 4 and repping 2 plates on bench  Happy to finaly got some ^^



Lifesizepenguin said:


> @Uryens well done on your pb mate.
> You look extremely lean in the photo too. Do you do any direct core work or do you let your big lifts do that for you out of curiosity?


 *TL;DR : *I hit them 2 times per week most of the time with mainly leg raise, crunch isometric hold ; might hit them hard 4-5 times a week when I find the motivation but it usualy don't last more than 2 to 3 weeks I would like to get 3-4 times a week at least.

F*ull answer : *Well to be fully honest, there is not really any rule and it is a department where I lack some discipline.

In theory, I'm supposed to hit them 4 times a week at the end of each of my training but I rarely do so especially after the heavy squat or deadlift training.

I tried to implement them on off days before my flexibility/mobility routine but I often take advantage of those days to stay late at work so when I come home it is already 10pm so 45min flexibility and with the time to eat, I go to bed at 11 or 11:15pm.

Therefore, I most of the time hit them 2 times a week with mainly leg raise, crunch isometric hold ; I might hit them hard 4-5 times a week when I find the motivation but it usualy don't last more than 2 to 3 weeks.

For the rest, 90% of my training are focus on main compounds : the big four, dips and pull-up/chin-up so I guess that help me a bit to work the core.

Finaly, diet is kinda strict and I almost never cheat (when I have to eat with clients or colleagues, I always ask to be served with some rice and a plain meat). The only time I will cheat it is to make someone happy like a dear friend of mine was celebrating her birthday last friday and she knows I'm a very weel cook so she asked me to try a cake, I did it but otherwise, I will eat "clean" 24/7 and 365 days a year. When I cook some cake or things for friends, I never eat what I cook. I also avoid any kind of diary, I believe that helps to stay quite lean since it makes massive amount of water retention imho.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Uryens said:


> Yeah, there are some little milestones like deadlifting 4 or 5 plates, squatting 3 and 4 and repping 2 plates on bench  Happy to finaly got some ^^
> 
> *TL;DR : *I hit them 2 times per week most of the time with mainly leg raise, crunch isometric hold ; might hit them hard 4-5 times a week when I find the motivation but it usualy don't last more than 2 to 3 weeks I would like to get 3-4 times a week at least.
> 
> ...


 nice detailed explanation. Im very much the same, but TBH, minimal work is fine anyway, get lean like you are and it doesnt matter so much, maybe a little more is necessary in your case vs mine because you are fully natty, but regardless, you can build a nice core with surprisingly little direct isolation work.

I think i wouldnt have a diet without dairy :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> nice detailed explanation. Im very much the same, but TBH, minimal work is fine anyway, get lean like you are and it doesnt matter so much, maybe a little more is necessary in your case vs mine because you are fully natty, but regardless, you can build a nice core with surprisingly little direct isolation work.
> 
> *I think i wouldnt have a diet without dairy :lol: *


 This. My diet is mainly dairy haha.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

never really targeted direct abs training since watching a film a few backs whereby three or four old pro's said it had been the biggest waste of time, especially if you smashing strong compounds ..


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> This. My diet is mainly dairy haha.


 Lol then my belief that dairy are not good for water retention and building a good body is completly BS regarding your achievement and shape 



Lifesizepenguin said:


> nice detailed explanation. Im very much the same, but TBH, minimal work is fine anyway, get lean like you are and it doesnt matter so much, maybe a little more is necessary in your case vs mine because you are fully natty, but regardless, you can build a nice core with surprisingly little direct isolation work.
> 
> I think i wouldnt have a diet without dairy :lol:


 Well glad to see that I'm not doing something wrong by not over doing the abs.

As far as it goes for the diet, I kind of love dairy but I tend to cut them out cause I have the false believe, for the return you made, that they were bad for water retention and joints health. Also, strangely enough, I try to make my diet as plain as possible and very minimalistic especially when I have tought times in the mental department. The harsh discipline to limit my food to rice, chicken, brocoli, oat meals, eggs and a few fruits reassure me. I only add variety when I'm feeeling well.

To each their own I believe ^^


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Uryens said:


> As far as it goes for the diet, I kind of love dairy but I tend to cut them out cause I have the false believe, for the return you made, that they were bad for water retention and joints health. Also, strangely enough, I try to make my diet as plain as possible and very minimalistic especially when I have tought times in the mental department. The harsh discipline to limit my food to rice, chicken, brocoli, oat meals, eggs and a few fruits reassure me. I only add variety when I'm feeeling well.
> 
> *To each their own I believe ^^*


 to each their own 100% correct, you do you mate 

I think water retention and bloating from dairy is limited to those with a sensetivity to lactose. You may be one of those unlucky few, who knows. Not sure about the joint issues though, pretty sure its not something dairy affects.

Nice discipline, im impressed.

I can be strict when cutting but I tend to feel more anxious and depressed on lower cals (secret fatty); but like now (on a bulk) I have cheat days 1-2x a week. I enjoy simple pleasures and life is too short you know  just try to keep drinking alcohol to an absolute minimum.

Fat can come off later :lol:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

So quick recap of yesterday training which went ok.

*Training 26.09.2017 :*

- Pull-up : 11/2*10/4*8

- OHP : 10*40/10*50 (warm-up) / 3*5*60 / 2*4*60 / 8*50

- BP : 4*11*75 / 6*90

- Pendlay row : 4*10*80

- barbell curl : 2*12*35 / 2*10*30 // triceps pressdown : 4*12*35

So little improvement on pull-up and BP, OHP stays the same  bodyweight raise a bit to 69kg

Tonight, i will probably throw a little bit of curl at home alongside with some stretch if I don't end up work too late and tomorrow is lower training with focus on squat.

I hope, I will reach my goals soon in term of weight cause I think more and more on joining the dark side


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Uryens said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So quick recap of yesterday training which went ok.
> 
> ...


 what is your progression protocol and what are you 1rm's (or predicted 1rm's) on the major barbell lifts?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

swole troll said:


> what is your progression protocol and what are you 1rm's (or predicted 1rm's) on the major barbell lifts?


 My progression protocol for the main lift is a linear progression as I'm still a beginner regarding my max.

So basically I will go as follow :

when I manage to do 5*5 at a given weight, I increase the weight by 2.5kg and try to get the 3*5 and work up to 5*5 at this weight and so on.

Currently my lift are the following at 69kg of bw and all row (no straps nor belt, just chalk) :

Squat (low bar) : 5RM (132.5) and 3RM (135)

Deadlift : 5RM (160) and 2RM (170)

Bench Press : 1RM (estimated) : 110 3RM (105)

OHP : 5RM (60)

Weighted Chin-up : 6RM (bw+20)

My mid goal are :

Squat (low bar) : 4-6*140

Deadlift : 3-5*180

Bench Press : 1RM (estimated) : 10*100 - 3-5*110

OHP : 3-5*65-70

Weighted Chin-up : 3-5*bw+40

I'm more and more tempted by AAS but I would not go unless I hit the BP/Squat/dead requirements stated above (for the dead 3-5 at 170 would be ok). I believe it is a bare minimum and even if I get there I believe it would be too soon but tired of have a "do you even lift" physique to be honest. At least once in my life I would love to feel good regarding myself lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Uryens said:


> My progression protocol for the main lift is a linear progression as I'm still a beginner regarding my max.
> 
> So basically I will go as follow :
> 
> ...


 ok so youve got a decent progression but your lifts seem a little out of sync

i believe id squatted and deadlifted more than that before benching 100kg for a 1rm but then against lever length and muscle insertions ect

just something to consider, you could probably make faster gains at a slower pace by running something like madcows or the texas method

i get if the program isnt for you but im just saying at the point you are at IIRC was about the time i switched to madcows and then TM in order to push me up to my own personal minimum requirements for gear use which was

Squat 180
Bench 100
Deadlift 180

i didnt hit them exact, my bench was a touch over and my deadlift a touch under but i was happy with my knowledge on PED's as id been researching for years prior and i was also happy with my form, training and nutrition knowledge

just remember that first time you flip the card is the best youll get off the least

introduce test and youll make crazy gains
introduce a 19nor and youll make crazy gains
introduce slin and youll get crazy fullness

the list goes on but that first introduction of a new compound into the body you will get the most out of it and as you go on the more you need for the same kind of dramatic result

the reason im saying this is you should really try and push your numbers as far as you can before hitting that nitro boost

by all means jump on sooner if you wish but that is the best appraoch imo

i have a friend doing this and hes pulled 317kg on just anavar atm, imagine what hell be like when we titrate him up to a test, tren and anadrol cycle slowly over time introducing new stronger compounds along the way


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

As far as it goes for the synchronisation of the lift, maybe I over do the chest because I always trained my legs very seriously (had to stop squat and dead for almost 4-5 month though because due to my past anorexia I suffered a small stress fracture on my right leg, nothing major but healing take time as I was still not fully recovered, this might explained the difference).

Moreover, when it goes for the 1RM on dead, I did pull 180 once but with horrible form so I don't count it. As for now, I would say I can pull a decent 175kg raw. So when it goes for the 1RM I'm not that fat for the requirement you put.

Squat is lagging clearly, maybe I should put it first on the two sessions cause at the moment I only squat heavy and low bar once in a week (thursday) and I got the other with high bar squat with more volume (4*8-12) on sunday after my deadlift.

For the TM or Madcow, the major no go for those programs are that you only go to the gym 3 times a week. Honestly, only going to the gym 4 times a week already sucks so reducing it to 3 times will get me on depression  One of the major thing that attract me with the gear is that you can train more 

Finaly, regarding the gear, I agree 100% with you that I shall pay my dues before going to the nitro boost, will look forward to improve the squat as I'm not a long way for the dead requirement and already there for the BP.

Thank you very much for your insight and advice, they are very much appreciated


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

*Training 28.09.2017 :*

- Squat : 15*80 / 12*100 / 5*120 / 2*130 (warm-up) 4*135 / 3*3*135 / 5*120 / 2*10*110

- Romanian deadlift : 4*12*120

- Leg Press : 4*12*200

- Leg curl : 4*12*40

Fu... me squat are hard, have a tough time getting 5 reps at 135 but we will get there, fighting 

Have a nice day guys


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Shitty week-end, I'm ill and tired as f**k, saturday training went kind of ok even if I lost a bit of rep on bench press but sunday's training was awfull, like I have an hard time pulling 5 reps at 150kg on dead while I was repping them at 160kg last week so I did not even squat after the dead, did a bunch of lat pull and bicep curls and get home.

I will probably take 5 days off until next saturday as there has been a lot of work lately (minimum of 12 hours work) so even if I hate that I will have to take a short break to let the body heals a bit. Hope, the moral will hold up as it is always a pain in the ass when I can't go to the gym :'(

Have a nice sunday.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Shitty week-end, I'm ill and tired as f**k, saturday training went kind of ok even if I lost a bit of rep on bench press but sunday's training was awfull, like I have an hard time pulling 5 reps at 150kg on dead while I was repping them at 160kg last week so I did not even squat after the dead, did a bunch of lat pull and bicep curls and get home.
> 
> I will probably take 5 days off until next saturday as there has been a lot of work lately (minimum of 12 hours work) so even if I hate that I will have to take a short break to let the body heals a bit. Hope, the moral will hold up as it is always a pain in the ass when I can't go to the gym :'(
> 
> Have a nice sunday.


 Yeah can be very demotivating when you're not up for it or perform as well as you assumed. Take the time - usually a little rest you come back stronger and surprise yourself too.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah can be very demotivating when you're not up for it or perform as well as you assumed. Take the time - usually a little rest you come back stronger and surprise yourself too.
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Thanks for the incentive man, always appreciated.

Finaly, I listen Jocko Willink podcast again and again, decided not to be a little b... and get my ass in the gym yesterday.

*Training 03.10.2017 :*

- Pull-up : 12/2*10/3*8

- OHP : 10*40/10*50 (warm-up) / 4*5*60 / 3*60 (+2 by push press) / 70 (push press - PB) was happy to clean and push press this 70kg as it is a 1.5kg higher than current bw

- BP : 9/8/3*7*80kg

- Pendlay Row : 3*10*80 / 5*90

- Dips : 2*8*bw+32 / 2*15*bw (feels a pain in my chest on second set so I did the 2 other at bw only) // (superset) BB curl : 4*8*40

- triceps pressdown (thanks @Fadi65 for highliting the difference with pushdown :thumb ) : 4*10*25 // (superset) Db curl : 4*15*10

Here are the update pics of the month (usualy take one pic at the begining of each month to track progress or most often the lack of progress in muscle mass  )


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

Hope you are fine, here is my training from yesterday which went good 

*Training 04.10.2017 :*

- Squat : 20*20 / 20*60 / 15*80 / 12*100 / 6*125 / 3*130 (warm-up) / 3*5*135 (PR) / 2*140 (PR)

- Romanian Deadlift : 2*12*120 / 2*8*130

- Leg press : 3*12*200 / 10*200 (+2 after a rest pause)

- Leg extension : 4*15*60 // Leg curl 4*15*40

- Calves on machine : 3*20*80

Pretty happy with those PR on squat as I manage to finaly rep 2 times at bw, the fact that I did not have to train with fever definetly help me out though.

I will take two days break before saturday as I have negociations to attend and you know when they start but don't know when they end :'(

Wish you a good day.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Uryens said:


> *Training 04.10.2017 :*
> 
> - Squat : 20*20 / 20*60 / 15*80 / 12*100 / 6*125 / 3*130 (warm-up) / 3*5*135 (PR) / 2*140 (PR)


 Hi mate,

It took me few seconds to work out what all these stars between the numbers meant, but I got it now. Which brings me to the reason behind my message to you if you don't mind.

*1.* Did you know (was there a plan) to go for a PB (Personal Best)..., I take it PR stands for something similar, though I don't know what it is exactly since it's not an abbreviation I've used before.

*2. *If there was such a plan in your head to go for a PB, then I've got two very important points to make.

*3. *Have you peaked for a maximum weight to be lifted on the 4th of October 2017, or was this a spur-of-the-moment idea?

*4.* If this was planned, and you went in the gym knowing it was a "smash" it day time, then the way you've climbed the ladder to reach your PB did *not* do you any favours.

*5. *I am *not* here to knock your PB, and you know me well by now to know that, as I want you to smash it like there's no tomorrow, hence that 140kg could have very easily been a 150kg or a 155kgx1. Once your warm up goes beyond a certain point, your reps would need to be reduced dramatically. You're there to kill it, not become squashed by the build up of fatigue. So once the feeling of connective tissue lubrication and feeling the groove has been achieved (with a much lighter weight than I'm looking at above), your reps become doubles and quickly transition into singles, more like the following:

20kg x20

60kg x10 (2 sets if need be) to feel the groove, before you head to the 80kg

80kg x3

100kg x2

120kg x1

130kg x1

140kg x1

From here on, it all depends on how your brain interpreted the 140kg, whether the weight increment is 5kg or 10kg, or even 2.5kg. All depends on what messages your brain is sending you/what feedback you're getting..., only you can answer that part and increase the weight accordingly from this high intensity point onward, into the 100%+of your 1RM territory.

So it could look something like this:

145kg x1

150kg x1

152.5kg x1

Cheers mate.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Fadi, as you know I appreciate very much your writtings and your knowledge so first of all thank you very much for taking the time to watch my log and give me your advice 

I answer to your comments herreafter ^^



Fadi65 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> It took me few seconds to work out what all these stars between the numbers meant, but I got it now. Which brings me to the reason behind my message to you if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


 There was a plan to go for a PB (I will use this for now on, I was used to the acronym Personal Record : PR) but there is a plan to go for a PB each workout in reality, I don't know if it is a good thing ^^'

Basicaly, here is how I proceed, I try to go for 3x5 and then 5x5 for my first movement in each workout and I increment the weight by 2.5 kilos when I complete 5x5. I tried to do at least 15 reps so if I don't manage to complete 5 reps, I will do as many sets to match the 15 reps and build up the reps to complete 3x5 then 5x5.

So the progression might be the following for example :

week 1 : 3x5x135

week 2 : 3x5x135 + 2x4x135

week 3 : 5x5x135

week 4 : 5x3x137.5

week 5 : 2x4x137.5 + 3x3x137.5

week 6 : 2x5x137.5 + 3x3x137.5

and so on



Fadi65 said:


> *3. *Have you peaked for a maximum weight to be lifted on the 4th of October 2017, or was this a spur-of-the-moment idea?


 Well, I wanted to peak 3x5x135 kilos on this workout.

To be honest, I would have go for 5x5x135 but we only have 2 squat racks and a guy was urging me to complete my set so I decided not to go for 5 sets as I like to be focus and not having someone to show me the clock.

However, I did feel good and past weeks were tought so I decide to try to get 2 reps at 140 as I only had 1 rep in the past at this weight with bad form so this one was a "spur-of-the-moment idea"



Fadi65 said:


> *4.* If this was planned, and you went in the gym knowing it was a "smash" it day time, then the way you've climbed the ladder to reach your PB did *not* do you any favours.


 Yeah I believe that I don't really know how to ramp up properly based on fear, I mean I always fear to not do enought volume so I always tend to do a lot of reps in the warm-up which when it comes to pretty "heavy" weight for me turn more into a training serie than a warm-up 

I believe it would be smarter if I do less reps on the warm-up before my "strength" training and do a bit of volume as back-off sets if I want to add some volume.



Fadi65 said:


> *5. *I am *not* here to knock your PB, and you know me well by now to know that, as I want you to smash it like there's no tomorrow, hence that 140kg could have very easily been a 150kg or a 155kgx1. Once your warm up goes beyond a certain point, your reps would need to be reduced dramatically. You're there to kill it, not become squashed by the build up of fatigue. So once the feeling of connective tissue lubrication and feeling the groove has been achieved (with a much lighter weight than I'm looking at above), your reps become doubles and quickly transition into singles, more like the following:
> 
> 20kg x20
> 
> ...


 I know very well that you are not here to knock my pb as you are always willing to help other improve and I'm very gratefull to you for that.

To be completely transparent, I do not test that much my 1RM and 2RM and rarely work below 3 reps based on the saying which might not be true, but there is so much of "bro science" that it is hard for someone like me to know the truth and the false, "build strength don't test it". So 98% of the time, I stay between 3-5 reps on the main movement of the day (squat, dead, OHP, BP) and work on 6-12 reps on the accessories and 10-20 on the isolation (but they are only 10-15% of my training)

I only tried the 2 reps at 140 to brighten my day to be fair. As I had completed my 3x5x135, I had the feelings that "the mission had been completed" for the day and that the rest would be the cherry on the top of the cake. I mean, I still give it all on the accessories but gaining a rep on the 140kg squat was enough for me.

I don't know, maybe I still not have the real focus and commitment to improve fully and I'm satisfied with too little in the training room which is why I'm not fully satisfied when I'm in front of the mirror.

That being said, I might be totaly mistaken and 1° my training program might not be good 2° I might lack of the spirit to give it all and aim and am happy with too little in the weight room.

I take good note on the fact that my warm-up is incorrect and will follow your advice from now on, therefore, I will ramp up with less reps and do some back off set if I want to add some volume.

I will also try to improve my "spirit" and "drive" in the weight room as you point out that I could have shoot for higher number and really kill it.

Finaly, I thank you again very much for your time and kindness towards me, it is much appreciated.

Wish you all the best,

Sincerely.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Uryens said:


> Hi Fadi,
> 
> I answer to your comments herreafter ^^
> 
> ...


 Hey Champ,

Thank you for the clarification, it was great.

I think you and I were on a totally different page..., not right or wrong here, just a different page, that is all really.

You were (as I now understand it now), applying gradual progressive overload. And that is perfectly fine, and your approach is commendable, so bravo on that!

I on the other hand, was thinking hey, what is this young man doing with all these reps leading up to a mighty single 1RM, and that Sir, was where my assumption of your intention was wrong, for which I do apologise, so I'm sorry about that Champion.

Maintain your climb up the ladder we call the GPO ladder, which stands for Gradual Progressive Overload. Now I do have to say something, as I have with few others on this forum.

Climbing is one thing; we all enjoy the climb as it allows us to see farther along the horizon. But we also need and *must *learn the art of climbing down the mountain, even though some of us have some emotional/psychological issues letting go from being at the mountain top. So we can approach this climb down in two different ways:

1. Plan a climb down at a particular point in time in the future (usually every 4th week for an advance lifter), and slightly longer for an intermediate lifter ... or,

2. Or..., reach a plateau due to overstaying your welcome at the top of the mountain, and be *forced down *whether you like it or not.

Is option #1 better than option #2? Well (again), that would, in my opinion, be based on two very important factors:

1. In option #1, you are 100% in control of your travel, which is made up of load/volume/intensity. So even though you may be feeling great, enjoying the cool breeze and the amazing views whilst standing on the summit, you know that it is in your best interest that you start your climb down before it gets dark, where potentially, you could trip on a rock and start hurtling down the mountain uncontrollably..., wouldn't be pretty you'd agree.

As a sub-category type of an answer to option #1 above, the two factors that some lifters (sometimes) have difficulty facing with their planned deload (climbing down the mountain) week, is an emotional letdown, leading to a demotivation of a sort. Weird to explain unless you've experienced it and I've got a feeling @swole troll may have experienced and knows exactly what I'm referring to here. I stand to be corrected by the Champ if he believes otherwise.

2. In option #2, you open the door to two possible dark elements:

2A) Be forced into a deload due to some injury based on not listening to your connective tissues becoming inflamed over time.

2B) Become demotivated (due to an overloaded endocrine system gone out of balance, coupled with exhausted adrenal glands), and worst of all, blaming yourself for it when all you did was "train hard", not realising that your body has been screaming for a break/deload.

I wrote soooooo many words just to bring your attention to one single word: *deload!*

All power to you mate.

Fadi.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> Hey Champ,
> 
> Thank you for the clarification, it was great.
> 
> ...


 I do find deloads to be a bit of a downside of training but they're a necessary evil for long term progression

I don't tend to feel emotionally flat from it just a bit like a greyhound at the traps ready to go

I think you may be confusing how I feel during a deload to how I feel post competition which is generally pretty flat

A lot of people get this and is sometimes referred to as post meet blues but in any sporting endeavour that has a peaking process followed by a display of everything you've worked for tends to effect people with a bit of a flat week following

Eddie hall recently spoke about winning world's strongest man, a life long goal and achievement that he was over the moon about winning but just a day after he had his sons birthday party with about 50 friends and family over and he said 99% of them couldn't give a toss unless prompted with a 'Eddies just won the world strongest man title' which was followed by a mandatory 'oh well done mate'

He said it really knocked the piss out everything he'd put so much hard work into


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

hi everybody,

Well first of all, thank you very mych @Fadi65 and @swole troll for taking the time to give me your advice.

Well, Fadi described excatly how I feel about the deload, I always want to train hard as I said to myself that I'm not the strongest or the most courageaous but that I can at least be one of the hard worker as it depends not on courage nor strength but on willpower (which is a quality that I believe God gives me). Due to my past, I also tend to want to "crush" myself so I tend to never deload.

That being said, you are both very experienced lifters and I would be a fool not to listen to you so I decided to take 5 days completely off to take a rest, so no gym before saturday and I will avoid any kind of "motivational" music or video to allow my brain to rest to.

As for the training, I am a bit lazy and will not put all the trainings, just the highligt of the week, so I hit 3x5x100 and 2x3x102.5 on BP on saturday, I did 2x4x160 and 2x3x165 on dead alongside with 3x10x110 on high bar squat and 3x5xbw+24 chin up on sunday morning.

As far as it goes for Eddie Hall, I'm not that surprised about the people reaction, I can understand that piss him off as people ain't acknoledge all the efforts he puts in but on the other hand for my part, I partly lift in the hope to be at peace with myself one day so well if I would manage to be number in 1 thing like he manage to be, I do hope I would have achived that.

Wish you all a good night and a good week guys.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Uryens said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> Well first of all, thank you very mych @Fadi65 and @swole troll for taking the time to give me your advice.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, and yes, I need to say something here re this sometimes slightly misunderstood terminology that is the "deload". BTW, I'm not suggesting that you've misunderstood it, however perchance someone has...,I say this: a deload more often than not, constitutes a reduction in the lifter's overall total lifting volume for a week. Please note that nothing is set in stone here, so I'm merely providing you with a general understanding of this terminology.

Taking few days off completely as you are now, may perhaps be exactly what your whole being has been needing to do. So record your state of overall wellbeing upon the resumption of your training and go from there.

Fadi


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Fadi65 said:


> Thank you, and yes, I need to say something here re this sometimes slightly misunderstood terminology that is the "deload". BTW, I'm not suggesting that you've misunderstood it, however perchance someone has...,I say this: a deload more often than not, constitutes a reduction in the lifter's overall total lifting volume for a week. Please note that nothing is set in stone here, so I'm merely providing you with a general understanding of this terminology.
> 
> Taking few days off completely as you are now, may perhaps be exactly what your whole being has been needing to do. So record your state of overall wellbeing upon the resumption of your training and go from there.
> 
> Fadi


 Hi Fadi,

Sry, I write too hastly, I understand that a deload is usualy a reduce in volume and/or intensity that should be programmed in a lifter program.

Nevertheless, I decided to take 5 days completely off as I never stop training for month so I believe that could be beneficial to decide to let my body rest totaly (I just do my flexibility routine in the evening couple with some core work). In the best case, my body will benefit from it and I will grow better, in the worst case, those 5 days off will be useless but I will have just waste 2 days of training which is not that much regarding the great scheme.

That being said, I believe that I will take a classic deload, reduce volume and/or intensity, every 8 weeks as I'm far from being advanced :'( so I guess that deloading every 3 weeks will be too much but 7 weeks of work and 1 week of deload is a good compromise I believe.

Thank you very much for all the help you provide me with.

All the best to you


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Well so I'm back after my 5 days break from the gym.

I did not feel much stronger in the gym but I guess that you are not supposed to hit PB just after 5 days rest, also I might have decrease the kcal a little too much as I cut down 250kcal per day granting that I only skip 2 days of training, so that is 1750 kcal cut for the week and I believe the total burn in the 2 workout is less than this amount of kcal.

I will plan another deload in early december then I'm sure that the deload is a part of my training. Might be a little too long but I guess that you don't go from scratch to perfect so the most I will get used to planning them the more easely I will be able to make them a part of my program.

But enough talk from my part and back to the training, here are the two training session of this week-end.

*14.10.2017 :*

BP : 2x4x102.5 / 3x102.5 / 2x5x100 /3x100

BP incline dumbell : 10/9/8/8x32

Db seated shoulder press : 12/12/10/10x22

lateral raise : 4x14x10

Dips : 4x15xbw

Triceps pressdown : 5x20x20

*15.10.2017 :*

Deadlift : 12x100 / 10x120 / 6x140 (warm-up with hook grip) + 5x160 / 4x162.5 / 3x162.5 / 1x170

Squat : 12x80 / 12x100 / 3x10x110 / 6x115

Over head squat : 4x6x40

lat pull down ( no more energy for weighted pull up): 4x12x60

Barbell curl : 4x8x40

hammer curl : 4x15x12

Not bad but not great workout, also had a bit of water retention so that was a bit disapointing but well we gota live to fight another day and try to improve the lifts, the technique and the physique.

Wish you a good night and an happy week to come


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uryens said:


> That being said, I believe that I will take a classic deload, reduce volume and/or intensity, every 8 weeks as I'm far from being advanced :'( so I guess that deloading every 3 weeks will be too much but 7 weeks of work and 1 week of deload is a good compromise I believe.


 When I get into my routine proper I deload every 7th week. I drop back to 50% volume and 50-60% of my 1RM for two workouts each of my preferred P/P/L routine. During this time I focus on speedwork/explosive lifting, whichever term you prefer. It's easy, as you progress with heavier weights, for your lifts to slow down, to grind them out if you like. The speed work gets this out of my system and has a noticeable carry over when I get back to my programme.

As I progress, I'll reduce the period between my deloads, until I hit a deload every 4 weeks as Fadi suggests. For one reason or another I seem to be perpetually striving to get back to my best so I haven't achieved an every 4 week deload in quite some time lol.

Good luck, and stick with it.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Mingster said:


> When I get into my routine proper I deload every 7th week. I drop back to 50% volume and 50-60% of my 1RM for two workouts each of my preferred P/P/L routine. During this time I focus on speedwork/explosive lift, whichever term you prefer. It's easy, as you progress with heavier weights, for your lifts to slow down, to grind them out if you like. The speed work gets this out of my system and has a noticeable carry over when I get back to my programme.
> 
> As I progress, I'll reduce the period between my deloads, until I hit a deload every 4 weeks as Fadi suggests. For one reason or another I seem to be perpetually striving to get back to my best so I haven't achieved an every 4 week deload in quite some time lol.
> 
> Good luck, and stick with it.


 Thank you very much for this detailed information, will definetly look on this for my next deload, I never done speed work and I'm sure I can benefit from that.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uryens said:


> Thank you very much for this detailed information, will definetly look on this for my next deload, I never done speed work and I'm sure I can benefit from that.


 It gives the deload a tangible meaning so it doesn't seem like a backward step.

Basically you would do the negative of every rep in the usual controlled manner, then explode upwards in the squat and bench, or rip the bar from the floor with deads, as quickly as you can in a safe manner. Bar speed is the single most important factor in lifting heavier weights imo, and this will improve with this type of lifting.

Deloads are a massive positive in your training protocol, and are extremely important to your progress, rather than a necessary evil to be endured.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you very much for all the information about the deload Mingster, much appreciated 

*Training 17.10.2017 :*

Pull-up : 5x10

OHP : 9/8/7/2x6x55

BP : 9/4x8x80

Rowing dumbell : 4x10x42

Dips : 3x15xbw // dumbell curl : 3x15x12

Feeling tired due to a long day of work, give it all but was not enough :'( anyway shi... workouts happen and I guess I will just have to do better next time ^^'


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Well, yesterday was legs day and it was really hard as I felt exhausted, I did 8am to 0pm on wednesday at work and 7am to 9pm yesterday, so yeah was going to the gym more pale than a ghost :"(

Did my best but failed on squat attempt nevertheless technique felt better and the weight did not crushed me so I'm confident that it was just a setback due to the extreme fatigue.

Here is the log :

*Training 19.10.2017 :*

- Squat : 5/4/4/3x 135 + 10x115 + 2x10x110

- snatch grip deadlift : 4x10x100

- leg press : 4x10x200

- leg curl : 4x10x40

I love to go to the gym but hopefully today is rest day


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well, yesterday was legs day and it was really hard as I felt exhausted, I did 8am to 0pm on wednesday at work and 7am to 9pm yesterday, so yeah was going to the gym more pale than a ghost :"(
> 
> ...


 Still some good lifts, looks as if progressed from last squat so you must be happy with that considering how exhausted you must have been  .


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everybody,

So yeah, another week that went totaly clusterf**k, was terribly ill on monday and thursday and barely make it at work.

Needless to say that the training were horrible.

Still manage to hit 10x55 kg on OHP wednesday, thuesday was horrible and after 3x135kg on squat, I deloaded to 4x8x120kg.

Things were a bit better on saturday were I hit 3x4x102.5kg on BP but sunday was the worst part of the week as I only manage to get 5x150kg on dead while I was doing 3x5x160 on them like 3 weeks ago :boohoo: :boohoo:

I don't know, I will do blood works tomorrow, I do hope they will accept to check my test (total and free) with the THS, LH and FSH and few other things since my GP ain't providing me with those in his prescription. Theoreticaly, there is no reason for them to refuse to do them but legaly they can since they are not bind to do it if I don't have a prescription.

If I fall below the 2.9ng.dl test they found 2 years ago when I did the full blood work, I will try to see an endocrinologist. They did nothing back then as they told me those were low level but still in range but since I'm always tired or illed, maybe they would reconsider their position. We will see.

For the training, I believe that my programm might be too intense for my recovery abilities, I don't know.

I will probably go for Wendler 5/3/1 for the upcoming 3 month.

Was thinking of a program like that :

*OHP day :*

- OHP : 5/3/1 + joker set + FSL

- BP : 5x10

- Pull-up : 5x10

- Dips : 3x20

*Squat day : *

- Squat : 5/3/1 + joker set + FSL

- RDL or Snatch grip dead : 5x10

- Leg Press : 5x10

- Calves : 3x20

*Bench Day : *

- BP : 5/3/1 + joker set + FSL

- Behind the Neck Press (seated or stand up) : 5x10

- Row : 5x10

- Press down : 3x20

*Deadlift day :*

- Dead : 5/3/1 + joker set + FSL

- Front squat : 5x10

- Chin-up : 5x10

- Curl : 3x20

I dunno guys, any ideas, suggestions is very welcome and appreciated as I feel a bit powerless right now :'(

Wish you the best and a nice week guys.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Uryens said:


> fall below the 2.9ng.dl test they found 2 years ago when I did the full blood work, I will try to see an endocrinologist. They did nothing back then as they told me those were low level but still in range but since I'm always tired or illed, maybe they would reconsider their position. We will see.


 2.9nmol (I assume you meant this over ng/dl) is out of range - they really should have put you on TRT with those levels.

I believe mine was 2.4 and 2.6 before I was prescribed nebido. I think the range is actually like 8-30 nmol or close to.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Uryens said:


> sunday was the worst part of the week as I only manage to get 5x150kg on dead while I was doing 3x5x160 on them like 3 weeks ago :boohoo: :boohoo:


 I've got some great new for you if you're ready for it.

It has taken you 3 weeks to reach the mountain and your body has just confirmed it. No need to get upset or disappointed, but it's time to celebrate Champion!

Now pack your bag, and walk down the mountain (deload), before you find yourself yet another mountain to climb where you'd smash that 160kg by taking it up a notch.

3 weeks ago it was gold, and today it wasn't. If you mention doctor and "what the hell is wrong with me", it tells me that you're stressing out over what is normal and to be expected. Don't stress out, calmly manage the situation by reading it carefully and properly the way I'm doing right now.

End of story.

Fadi.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

@Lifesizepenguin : sorry I did not remembered correctly, that was 2.8 (not 2.9) ng.ml (not ng.dl) which is the equivalent of 9nmol.L so not much but a lot more than you. We will see where I am now since I will check my bloods saturday if possible.

Hope you are fine now mate


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Fadi said:


> I've got some great new for you if you're ready for it.
> 
> It has taken you 3 weeks to reach the mountain and your body has just confirmed it. No need to get upset or disappointed, but it's time to celebrate Champion!
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot Fadi, I thought my previous deload was enough 2 weeks ago but seems not :'(

I will listen to you and assess next week.

Thanks again for your help always helpfull and very much appreciated.

All the best


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Uryens said:


> @Lifesizepenguin : sorry I did not remembered correctly, that was 2.8 (not 2.9) ng.ml (not ng.dl) which is the equivalent of 9nmol.L so not much but a lot more than you. We will see where I am now since I will check my bloods saturday if possible.
> 
> Hope you are fine now mate


 Im all good man, My trough is now around 8.8 (only for a couple of weeks every few months) and i feel fine.

I get nedibo 1g every 11 weeks atm.

Main thing ive noticed is my anxiety problems were less prominent, not gone but less about 6 months into therapy.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi folks,

not so much to mention, I did some light work and a bit of cardio regarding Fadi's advices.

I will still give Wendler a shot to see how it goes.

Wish you a good week guys and girls


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello everybody,

So time to get back on track with Wendler, let's see if the program will help me progress ^^

Basically I will do this split so a kind of upper/lower based on Wendler :

*Tuesday (OHP ) :*

- pull up : 5x10

- OHP : 5/3/1 + joker sets + FSL

- paused BP : 5x10

- Dips : 3x10

*Thursday (Squat) :*

- Squat (low bar) : 5/3/1 + joker sets + FSL (FSL only if I feel good)

- Leg press : 5x10

- Leg curl : 5x10

- Calves : 3x20

*Saturday (BP) : *

- BP : 5/3/1 + joker sets

- Incline db BP : 5x10

- Behind the neck press seated : 5x10

- Row : 5x10

- Triceps pressdown : 3x20

*Sunday (Deadlift) : *

- Dead : 5/3/1 + joker sets

- Squat (high bar) : 5x10

- Chin-up : 5x10

- Barbell curl : 3x6-8

- hammer curl : 3x15-20

Here is the training of yesterday :

- Pull-up : 11/10/2x8/3x6 (55 total) 
- OHP : 5x40 / 4x45 / 15x50 (amrap set) / 5x55 / 5x60 / 4x62.5 (joker sets) / 3x8x40 (FSL) 
- BP (paused rep 2s) : 3x10x70 / 2x8x70
- Dips : 3x10xbw+20 / 2x8xbw+20

I'm supposed to do the pull-up after the OHP and the BP according to Wendler program but I put the pull-up first cause that's a movement I want to progress on.

Have a nice days ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well ladies and gentelmen, here is the day 2 week 1 of my wendler's journey :

- Squat : 5x85 / 5x100 / 15x110 / 5x120 / 5x125 / 5x130 / 3x135
- Leg press : 5x10x180 
- Leg Curl : 3x10x40 / 2x8x40
- calves : 3x20x100

I dropped out the romanian deadlift cause I have huge soreness in my lower back and don't want to kill it even more with a deadlift variation so I did leg curl instead.

Overall, it makes an appreciable change to my usual workout and for the moral it is kinda good not to bit disappointed for missing reps, you make the best of what you can and are happy with it, while I feel that my usual workout with 3x5 or 5x5 is more likely to lead you disappointed as I was often missing a rep here and there despite doing my best efforts.

So yeah, for the moral 5/3/1 is good, I hope it will lead to some gains and progression.

I forgot to take a picture at the beginning of the month so no upadte this month - not like I change much ^^' - and will try to post one in december.

Have a nice day


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Excellent log mate and great physique too and strength for your weight...very inspiring to see how well you've progressed knowing your previous condition...I've been there myself in both cases and gym deffinetly turned it all around... will be following for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Simon90 said:


> Excellent log mate and great physique too and strength for your weight...very inspiring to see how well you've progressed knowing your previous condition...I've been there myself in both cases and gym deffinetly turned it all around... will be following for sure :thumbup1:


 Thank you very much mate, your incentive is very much appreciated, hope you are doing well yourself  wish you the best and feel free to critic or comment things you believe I can improve 

Recap of this week-end.

*Saturday (BP day) :*

BP : 5x65 / 5x75 / 12x85 / 5x90 / 5x95 / 5x100 / 2x105
Incline db BP :10/4x8 x30
Behind the neck press : 5x10x40
Db Row : 5x10x32 // triceps pressdown : 5x25x20

*Sunday (Deadlift day) :*

- Deadlift : 5x110 / 5x120 / 13x130 / 5x135 / 5x140 / 5x145
- High bar squat : 5x10x100
- Chin-up : 12/10/3x8 x bw
- Barbell Curl : 4x20x25
- Hammer Curl : 3x20x15

I will try to post some videos next week to check my squat form to see if everything is ok since I realise that my form might be off the chart by reading the post of Bruno1993.

I hope everything will be ok :huh:

Have a nice week ladies and gentlemen, take care and lift big


----------

